# $1 million of steroids seized in Canadian raid



## Big Pimpin (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Hooton - Monday, April 18, 2011 
 In  this raid, police were following up on rumors that steroids and other  drugs were being sold in local health food stores!  And before the  investigation was completed, they found that one of their own police  officers was involved in the drug sales ring.

Readers, note that the sale of steroids goes hand in hand with the sale  of other illegal drugs like Meth, coke and pot.  Don't listen to the  steroid advocates who argue that steroids should be legalized because  they are just another form of "health medicine".

Don


 _A  Hamilton police officer and a champion bodybuilder are among 22 people  arrested in relation to a multi-police-agency investigation that cracked  a major methamphetamine and anabolic steroid ring that used local  nutrition stores to deal the drugs.

_  _Codenamed  Project Newton, the 18-month Hamilton police-led investigation seized a  staggering 26 kilograms of pure ???crystal meth??? with an estimated street  value of more than $3 million.

_  _Police  also seized more than $1 million worth of anabolic steroids, along with  cocaine, pot, ecstasy, ketamine, cash, luxury cars and a home in east  Hamilton.

_  _On  Thursday, Hamilton police charged Constable Andrew Pauls, one of their  own, with breach of trust for allegedly leaking secret police  information to the main target in Project Newton. That man is Reiner  Ruska, 34, of Hamilton, a well-known bodybuilder who owns and operates  Herc???s Nutrition store on Upper James.

_  _Ruska,  his fiancée and his brother are among 21 people swept up in a series of  predawn raids at 23 homes and businesses in Hamilton, Halton, Niagara,  Peel, Haldimand County and Sudbury on Wednesday. They have been charged  with a raft of drug trafficking, possession, and proceeds of crime  offences.

_  _???The  charges flow from disturbing allegations of drug trafficking from local  nutrition stores in the Hamilton, Halton and Niagara regions, in  particular the constant trafficking of anabolic steroids,??? Hamilton  police acting Superintendent Dan Kinsella said.

_  _The  investigation, involving 175 officers from nine police agencies,  started with a single tip to Hamilton police to take a closer look at an  individual associated with a local nutrition store.

_  _???The  investigation penetrated and exposed the inner workings of a loose-knit  group of individuals involved in the bodybuilding community,??? Kinsella  said Thursday._
 _Kinsella said police determined that ???any quantity of cocaine, steroids and other designer drugs were easily accessible.

_  _???More disturbing was a supply of crystal methamphetamine, a lab-produced drug which is extremely addictive.???

_  _Twenty-one  people were arrested as a result of the raids ??? nine from Hamilton,  three from Burlington, two from Caledonia, two from Beamsville, and one  each from Grimsby, St. Catharines, Niagara Falls, Mississauga and  Sudbury. The charges range from conspiracy to traffic and possession for  the purpose of trafficking anabolic steroids, methamphetamine, cocaine,  ecstasy, marijuana and ketamine to actual production of anabolic  steroids, prohibited weapon and proceeds of crime.

_  _The busts turned up over __$1  million in illegal anabolic steroids in both liquid and pill form that  police say the group had been making themselves and were dealing through  two Herc???s Nutrition stores in Hamilton and a Premier Nutrition store  in Grimsby._
 _???Project  Newton uncovered a network of individuals who worked together as an  organized group conducting illegal activity throughout southern Ontario  from Niagara Falls to the Greater Sudbury region,??? said Kinsella.

_  _Ruska  won an Ontario heavyweight bodybuilding championship in 2007. An  endorsement for an online weight-busting program identifies Ruska as the  store owner of Herc???s. Other advertisements detail Ruska???s services as a  personal trainer at Premier Nutrition in Grimsby.

_  _Ruska???s  brother Alex, 37, who operates Herc???s Nutrition on Centennial Parkway  in Stoney Creek, was also charged in connection with the raid.

_  _Both stores were open Thursday and employees said news of the raid hadn???t affected sales.

_  _???Everybody  was a little surprised,??? said an employee working at the Centennial  Parkway store who wouldn???t reveal her name. ???But it???s business as  usual.???

_  _Ruska???s  former wife, Lusiana Toste, said she was ???in shock??? over both the  charges and the magnitude of the bust. ???He makes some bad choices, but  he has a good heart,??? she said of her ex.

_  _In  addition to drugs, police seized $140,000 in cash, nine vehicles  including luxury cars, and a small red-brick home on Craigroyston Road  near Viscount Montgomery elementary school in Hamilton???s east end. Toste  said Ruska???s 26-year-old fiancée, Carla Rao, lives in the seized home.  She???s also facing charges.

_  _On  Thursday, police said Pauls had allegedly accessed confidential  information from an internal police computer and passed the information  on to Ruska at some point after Project Newton was started, but before  he was suspended and charged for allegedly stealing drugs from the  police evidence locker.

_  _During  Project Newton, ???it came to the attention of the Hamilton police that a  sworn officer had allegedly leaked information acquired from a police  computer system to the main target of the ongoing investigation,??? De  Caire said Thursday. ???There is no evidence that this officer is  connected to the drug investigation.???_
 _
http://taylorhooton.org/_blog/Hoots_Corner/post/$1_million_of_steroids_seized_in_Canadian_raid/
_


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Don Hooton - Monday, April 18, 2011
> In  this raid, police were following up on rumors that steroids and other  drugs were being sold in local health food stores!  And before the  investigation was completed, they found that one of their own police  officers was involved in the drug sales ring.
> 
> Readers, note that the sale of steroids goes hand in hand with the sale  of other illegal drugs like Meth, coke and pot.  Don't listen to the  steroid advocates who argue that steroids should be legalized because  they are just another form of "health medicine".
> ...



I'd just like to know what pure crystal meth is?

Would that be gasoline & draino free.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 27, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> I'd just like to know what pure crystal meth is?
> 
> Would that be gasoline & draino free.




Same thing as uncut Ice?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 27, 2011)

Aha! just un-cut.

But it's still made with Gasoline & ether...


----------



## suppRatings (Apr 27, 2011)

Whyd they have to be doing steroids AND meth


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Don Hooton - Monday, April 18, 2011
> In  this raid, police were following up on rumors that steroids and other  drugs were being sold in local health food stores!  And before the  investigation was completed, they found that one of their own police  officers was involved in the drug sales ring.
> 
> Readers, note that the sale of steroids goes hand in hand with the sale  of other illegal drugs like Meth, coke and pot.  Don't listen to the  steroid advocates who argue that steroids should be legalized because  they are just another form of "health medicine".
> ...



I feel for the loss of his son, but that is no excuse for espousing blatant untruths and perpetuating myths and insighting fear and contempt.  

I'm being nice about it obviously.  I wish he would get a fucking hobby, or someone critically discredit this icon of ignorance. JFC!


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

suppRatings said:


> Whyd they have to be doing steroids AND meth


 

To stop muscle deterioration from the Meth?


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 28, 2011)

2B1 said:


> I feel for the loss of his son, but that is no excuse for espousing blatant untruths and perpetuating myths and insighting fear and contempt.
> 
> I'm being nice about it obviously.  I wish he would get a fucking hobby, or someone critically discredit this icon of ignorance. JFC!



Don Hooton needs to look in the mirror for blame on his son's death....it was he who went along with putting his son on anti-d's and other drugs.....the aas probably made the kid feel better and not like a zombie


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Don Hooton needs to look in the mirror for blame on his son's death....it was he who went along with putting his son on anti-d's and other drugs.....the aas probably made the kid feel better and not like a zombie


 

My thought exactly!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 28, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Don Hooton needs to look in the mirror for blame on his son's death....it was he who went along with putting his son on anti-d's and other drugs.....the aas probably made the kid feel better and not like a zombie



No sh1t! Anti-Depressants can seriously mess you up, yet patients I see are on boat loads of them, some even experiencing bad side effects. It doesn't matter...as long as Big Pharma gets their money...well you know


----------

